# Looking for Leo Roberts



## montreal and america star (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi trying to track down an old friend Leo Roberts, he was a fitter and turner on America Star and Montreal Star roughly between 1965 and 1967. He came to Melbourne between those times and I would really like to be in contact with him. I understand he went back to Barbados and then later to Miami. If you know him or are him please reply to this thread. Thanks Margaret


----------

